

This is why I didn't sign up for your app - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/this-is-why-i-didnt-sign-up-for-your-app/

======
alecdibble
Note: Within the same dialog, you can usually set who is allowed to view the
posts. I typically set the option to only allow "Me" to view them.

I have never turned back from a sign-up because of this fact, but it is very
annoying how often I see it. I wish developers would take the time to realize
that most people DO NOT want you to post on their Facebook.

